# 4 Year Old Male Lab



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm in need of finding a home for my 4 year old male yellow lab (Brutus) He's a 100 lbs+ high energy lab that loves to hunt and a very good retriever with some limited upland experience. I'm not asking for any money for the dog but the situation must be right, a place for him to run is much preferred. He's current on all his shots and he's neutered.

Text or call Pat 701-361-6693


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

The dog has found a good home, thank you.


----------

